# Dozer- 7 weeks to present 4 years of age



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

The 15th was his 4th birthday! He's grown up into such a handsome dog! It's amazing the transformation this guy has made over the years. From a fuzzy cute puppy, to a lanky teenager, to a slim adult and finally this beautiful filled out boy.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here he is with my daughter at 8 months.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

With Athena shortly after she came home with us.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

In August of 07


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy b-day Dozer!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Just beautiful. Very nice picutures


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOZER!


----------

